# I'm hooked :)



## shootemall (Jun 6, 2017)

Went salt water fishing for first time ever Sunday. Took a party boat out of Destin, and my daughter caught the biggest fish of my group, a red snapper, rest were white snapper, fire mouths and vermilion snapper. Probably not an impressive haul for the hard core salt water fishers, but I'm originally from land locked western state, and the day was everything and more that i had hoped for. Tight lines!


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 6, 2017)

Very nice .... Congrats on a fun day


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 6, 2017)

Nice!  It's addictive for sure.  I get see sick out deep, so I'm hooked on inshore.  You should give it a try next.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 6, 2017)

teethdoc said:


> Nice!  It's addictive for sure.  I get see sick out deep, so I'm hooked on inshore.  You should give it a try next.



This is the deal for me. I love the inshore. I do not get seasick offshore, but I could never afford to get into that kind of fishing on my own. Whereas inshore, you can start with a Jon boat and your bass tackle.
I lived on the east coast of Florida for six years, but thought if you didn't surf, you didn't matter. Once the days of S & D & R & R tapered, I thought Florida had lost all its appeal for me.
 After rediscovering inshore fishing (circa 2003), it (fla.) is now my 'Mecca'.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 6, 2017)

That's a nice haul!  Wondering who is hooked more...you or your daughter   Congrats to her for besting y'all and to you for taking the crew out!  I still have a picture on the wall of when I was finally old enough to go out by myself on a party boat in Destin...13 I think and the boat was the Kelly Girl...and came back with the biggest fish on the boat...an amberjack that almost pulled me in.  Still remember that like it was yesterday...I'll be 60 this year.


----------



## mr otter (Jun 6, 2017)

Great catch!


----------



## swamp hunter (Jun 7, 2017)

Bottom fishing is a Blast.
Blue Water is Heart Stopping. I grew up in Lauderdale and Miami.
Started the Gulfstream at an early age. Didn't take me long to figure out if I wanted to do it regular I needed lot's of OPM.
Other Peoples Money.
Spent 15 years or so fishing the Big Blue regular , and got a paycheck. Glory Years.
Sure do miss it...


----------



## ericflowers (Jun 7, 2017)

Had fresh snapper tacos Sunday night, courtesy of a certain spot 28 miles offshore in Destin.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 8, 2017)

shootemall said:


> Went salt water fishing for first time ever Sunday. Took a party boat out of Destin, and my daughter caught the biggest fish of my group, a red snapper, rest were white snapper, fire mouths and vermilion snapper. Probably not an impressive haul for the hard core salt water fishers, but I'm originally from land locked western state, and the day was everything and more that i had hoped for. Tight lines!



Congrats! Once saltwater gets in your blood, it never comes out.. Welcome to another expensive hobby!


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jun 9, 2017)

Congrats to you & your daughter!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 9, 2017)

Nice job!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 9, 2017)

Heck yeah, nice haul!


----------



## twtabb (Jun 9, 2017)

If I take someone that's never been I warn them up front that it is addictive. Seen a many of folks trade that bass boat for center console flats boat.
Great catch.


----------

